# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Поиск скрытых труб отопления расположенных в полу (в стяжке) в стене

## holodno.by

Если Вас всё ещё мучает вопрос, как найти трубу (трубопровод) расположенный в полу, в стяжке, обращайтесь к нам, мы поможем!
Мы осуществим поиск труб отопления расположенных в полу и в стене, *изобразим схему*. 
Прежде чем сверлить или выполнять другие строительные работы, подумайте про тёплый пол, а так же про скрытые коммуникации расположенные в стенах и в полу.

Тепловизионное обследование

наш сайт - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

+375 (29) 641-24-68 velcom
+375 (29) 500-24-68 мтс

----------


## holodno.by

*ЦЕНА услуги от 250 000 бел.руб.
*
ВАЖНО ЗНАТЬ:
Главным этапом, от которого зависит качество выполненных работ по тепловизионному обследованию тёплого пола, является отопление.
Для того, чтобы определить точное место нахождения (залегания) труб отопления, необходимо:минимум за один час до приезда специалиста  включить подачу горячей воды в трубы теплого пола;убрать с пола все предметы, препятствующие обследованию;все радиаторы должны быть установлены на своих местах, в них должна циркулировать горячая вода.ПОДРОБНЕЕ ТУТ -  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

*

----------


## Nezabudka

> Если Вас всё ещё мучает вопрос, как найти трубу (трубопровод) расположенный в полу, в стяжке, обращайтесь к нам, мы поможем!
> Мы осуществим поиск труб отопления расположенных в полу и в стене, *изобразим схему*.


Так этот вопрос мучает обычно, когда уже не работает система. Тепловизор в этом случае будет ни к чему...

----------


## holodno.by

> Так этот вопрос мучает обычно, когда уже не работает система. Тепловизор в этом случае будет ни к чему...


А мне кажется, что ОБЫЧНО бывает разное. Кого-то это вопрос терзает при наличии отопления кого-то при отсутствии. Ремонт делают не только летом!

----------

